# Little white looking snails???? HELP!



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

So I have a new planted tank, with CO2 going very well. No fish yet. Did a water change and come to find these white looking small snails climbing the sides of my tank and floating at the top of the water I will attach a picture. Is this bad!!!! And how do i get rid of this problem. Tank been set up for 3 weeks and thia is the first I'm seeing thia please help!


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like a pond snail, genus = Physa. They eat dead/dying plant leaves but in most cases dont eat healthy growing leaves. They do eat algae, fish food, dead fish, etc. Full grown about 1/2 inch long.


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh okay, I took some out and they got like flat and brown, I'm nervous they are like Ostracod I hear those are bad 😞 I hope its pond snails


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

NYRkorey said:


> Oh okay, I took some out and they got like flat and brown, I'm nervous they are like Ostracod I hear those are bad &#128542; I hope its pond snails


What do you mean by "flat"? Does it have a rigid shell or doesn't it?


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry for being a newbie on this. It def looks like it has a shell, even when I crushed them, you heard the shell breaking . Again apologies I'm not too informed on it, my first planted tank


----------

